# دارة انذار للابواب والكاراجات



## mazen42 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
هذه الدارة المؤلفة من قسمين المرسل والمستقبل يمكنكم استخدامها للانذار بفتح باب او استخدامها لابواب الكاراجات والمحال التجارية كما ويوصل مع الدارة ريليه بامكانكم استعمالها لتشغيل جرس او اي جهاز اخر عند فتح الباب اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم​


----------



## الغريبه (22 سبتمبر 2007)

المشروع تحفهيس انت نفذته عملىولا تخطيط بس


----------



## الغريبه (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع جميل
ربنا يوفقك
وانا نفسى اعمل حاجه زى كده فى مشروع التخرج


----------



## mazen42 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الغريبه قال:


> المشروع تحفهيس انت نفذته عملىولا تخطيط بس


السلام عليكم
اولا شكرا على اهتمامكم ثانيا اخي الكريم ارجو ان يكون لديك الثقة التامة بانني لا ولن اضع اي مشروع في المنتدى دون ان اكون قد طبقته وجربته مسبقا لانني اعمل في هذا المجال منذ 1989 اقصد في الصناعات الالكترونية والتطبيقيه ولاي استفسار اهلا وسهلا اكرر شكري لكم


----------



## geniusse01 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على المشروع يا عم.


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع المتميز
وجزاك اللع عنا كل خير


----------



## م.عامر خطاب (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير فقد نفذت هذه الفكرة عملياً و طورتها حيث يعمل جرس الإنذار و كذلك تشتغل إنارة المحل و كذلك يتم الإتصال بك على هاتف أرضي أو جوال


----------



## الغريبه (28 سبتمبر 2007)

انا متشكره على الرد
وانا مش بشكك فى كلامك
بس انا محتاره
وعايزه وظيفه الدانره 
بالتفصيل
بتعمل ايه


----------



## الغريبه (28 سبتمبر 2007)

اناعايزه فكره الانذار والجوال كمان
معلش طماعه


----------



## مهندس همكي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور والله يبارك فيك


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## mazen42 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

الغريبه قال:


> انا متشكره على الرد
> وانا مش بشكك فى كلامك
> بس انا محتاره
> وعايزه وظيفه الدانره
> ...


على عيني وعلى راسي سارفق الموضوع مع الشرح الكامل ان شاء الله


----------



## kkmmkkmm (30 سبتمبر 2007)

أخوي مازن أنا طالب علي الإستاذ 
ثلاث مشاريع يقول لازم تقدمها لي بكره تكفى أبي مساعدتك وأنا آخر سنه دبلوم إلكترونيات 
تكفى ساعدني أبي ثلاث مشاريع مع الشرح لهم تكفى ساعدني وأنا ما أقدر أستخدم الرسائل الخاصه 
علشان أرسلك لأن فيه واحد ذكي جدا موقف الرسائل الخاصه يقول لازم تشارك ثلاثين مشاركه 
تكفى أبيك تفيدني يامازن رحم الله والديك


----------



## الغريبه (2 أكتوبر 2007)

متشكره اوى لمساعدتك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبداللة كامل (2 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع بس ياريت يكون فى شرح للدائرة 
لان الواحد بيتوه فى الدائرة


----------



## احمد منصف (5 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخوي على هذه الدائرة اللطيفة


----------



## fares-nizar (10 مارس 2012)

الله يجازيك عنا كل خير اخي ...مشكوووووووووووووور على المجهود...


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (11 مارس 2012)

الف شكر يا جماعة 
يمكن تطبيق هذه الدوائر والتاكد من عملها


----------



## alraoe (12 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
كانت اريد اخى الكريم ان رسم دارة مكبر الصوات والهام لمبات وكيف تقسمها على مرحال الصواط


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (13 مارس 2012)

*reyad*

الف شكر


----------



## شوكت محمد النجار (15 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## acer.7 (15 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------

